# SMOKING DUST



## bbqdisc (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I have a MES 30 and I want to try some dust never used it before can someone give me a starting point on how much yo use

thanks


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2012)

Better than that:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

Straight up Dust in the MES chip pan will burn up in minutes...The same with Pellets but as the guys have indicated the AMNS or AMNPS is designed to burn Dust or Pellets for a extended period of time...JJ


----------

